# statement of Account(SA300 OR SA302)



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi
I am about to apply FLR(M) visa application.I am required to provide statement of Account(SA300 OR SA302) to prove my partner self employment income.Does anybody have any idea what it is and what is the process to get it.
Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If they are legitimately self employed they should really already know what this is. 

Let me google that for you


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

kashee said:


> Hi
> I am about to apply FLR(M) visa application.I am required to provide statement of Account(SA300 OR SA302) to prove my partner self employment income.Does anybody have any idea what it is and what is the process to get it.
> Thanks


Your partner rings the HMRC and asks for statement of Account (SA300 and SA302). They send it by post and it arrives within 10 days normally (up to two weeks officially).


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

ashkevron said:


> Your partner rings the HMRC and asks for statement of Account (SA300 and SA302). They send it by post and it arrives within 10 days normally (up to two weeks officially).


Many thanks for your reply.


----------

